# Judo w/out formal trainiing question



## hma123 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do not have any formal training in Judo, currently still looking around. But for now, does anyone have any drills or exercises or anything to note on for Judo. What do you guys think of or how do you transition from GI Judo to using it in MMA. Very curious..
THANKS


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,

Okay, just to get this straight, you are after the types of no-gi throws and takedowns found in MMA and BJJ no-gi competition, both of which are available to you where you are, but are stuck on the idea of training Judo which will not give you no-gi throws (unless a particular instructor wants to explore it) at all? And you then want us to supply a series of drills for you to train without an instructor? Sorry, I feel that can't be done. The drills we could offer would only really eb of benefit if you had an instructor who could correct your skills, so without an instructor, it is a little pointless giving exercises to you.

But seriously, you are describing what you have available, and asking for something that doesn't fit your requested requirements. Go to the BJJ and MMA classes, and ask if they have specific no-gi training (in the MMA, if they have specific grappling/throwing sessions if you don't want the striking). But you may find that you will be told that you are either in the whole class, or not in the class at all. It is similar to going to a restaurant and ordering a full meal, then saying you only want one or two ingrediants. And it just doesn't work like that.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 15, 2009)

To be honest i just want some drills to do.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 15, 2009)

I think you should go find yourself an MMA gym because even if we gave you drills they would be Judo (as in, with a gi, which you don't want).  It's like asking a long distance runner to teach you the sprints, similar, but vastly different.  It would be best to go somewhere tailored to what you want to do or learn enough judo to adapt it yourself.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 15, 2009)

I go to a MMA gym lol. 3 years, there. Its a good place, but no experience in any decent throws or judo or anything. Its just a simple question, whats a judo class like for you guys? Can someone atleast anwser that.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 15, 2009)

Your original post, with bolding for emphasis (mine):



hma123 said:


> Alright theres NO places at all to learn any judo at. We have everything else where i live. BJJ schools, boxing schools, mma, hell, even krav maga. But no where to learn Judo. *I would love to learn some throw for nogi grappling, mma tactics. Im not really into gi that much.* I have a few books on Judo. But my question is,* is there really any way to learn an art / Judo w/out formal training.* ie; Judo home training. I have experience in many diffrent arts. boxing,mt,wrestling,bjj,etc. *but need to learn some kind of Judo.*
> *Any tips for nogi Judo clinching and throws?* Anything i should take note on? Any drills i should do? And if anyone would be generous and give me a half hour - hour of a good judo session.Exercises,drills,etc. Anything.
> *PLEASE I need some help.*
> THANKSS


 

Okay, forget Judo. Your first point is that you want to learn no-gi throwing and MMA tactics. Go to MMA schools. If you want McDonalds, you don't go to KFC. 

Then you want ot know if there is a way to learn without formal training (I'm ignoring the Judo portion of the question because it's not relevant). No, not really. You can, if you are very experienced in very similar arts utilise training aids such as books/DVDs etc, and still miss 50-90% of the skill set you need to actually be able to get the art. Get an instructor.

You need to learn "some kind of Judo"? How are you defining Judo here? Judo is simply Judo, based on the Kodokan system, and always involves gi. Your next statement is asking about no-gi Judo, which doesn't exist. You can modify Judo techniques into no-gi uses, but no-gi Judo does not exist.

You say you need help after asking for free lessons, well, this is us helping. GET AN INSTRUCTOR!! Preferably MMA, as that is the closest to what you are actually asking about, and there you will get all the drills you will ever need. But, for what you are asking about, forget Judo. It is not what you are thinking.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 15, 2009)

hma123 said:


> I go to a MMA gym lol. 3 years, there. Its a good place, but no experience in any decent throws or judo or anything. Its just a simple question, whats a judo class like for you guys? Can someone atleast anwser that.


 
Okay then, this is a bit different. Talk to your coaches there about your needs, and if they can't help, then find a different coach who can. But you need an instructor (have I emphasised that enough?). Check the BJJ class, find out their emphasis on no-gi grappling and throwing, the emphasis will be different based on the preference of the instructor.

But really, Judo is gi. No exceptions. Why are you so set on finding something that doesn't suit your needs/requests?


----------



## hma123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Alright thank you, it was my faught. Jus relax. I really didnt know anything about Judo. But now I have some knowledge on it.
Now im just wondering what a simple class is. GI or nogi it doesnt matter. I just want to get an idea on it, if I end up finding a school (yes i realize GI) I want to know what an average class is like.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, a regular Judo class.

Who is teaching? That will actually be a big influence on how the class is run, you know. But typically, a class will include a warm-up section, and practice in various skills (breakfalling, throws, chokes, limb controls etc), and some randori (essentially sparring for Judo. The ranking in Judo comes primarily from your performance in randori against other practitioners, as well as your knowledge of the technical aspects of the art). The order in which you will go through this, and exactly what you cover in any particular class will vary depending on what the instructor has planned.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Whats an average Judo warm up? Anything diffrent from a regulaer warmup. Or is it more specific to the art of Judo?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 15, 2009)

Again, frankly, depends on the instructor. But you will probably find that it will be geared towards grappling-associated movements and strengths, so it will probably be quite similar to the grappling MMA warm-ups you are used to. Remember, MMA grappling is primarily based on BJJ, which is essentially Judo focused on the ground, anyway. So remove the ground-based warm-ups (although they will probably make an appearance from time to time), and it'll be similar to what you are used to.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 15, 2009)

So from what I see its not that diffrent from a BJJ class, the big diffrences really is the throws and randori? The warmup and drills are similar your pretty much saying. Now its coming together.
And another question, I dont know if this is a 'stupid' question or not. But how do people like Karo,and them transition from traditionally Judo and then go to MMA, and still throw people around like that? Thats what I wondering in the begining also.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 15, 2009)

The big difference is in emphasis. BJJ will focus on the ground side of things, but also include throws and stand-up grappling, whereas Judo will focus on throwing and stand-up grappling, but also have groundwork as well. Just in different measures.

In terms of how someone like Karo can train in Judo and apply it to MMA competition, well, he's trained in it for a very long time, and simply adapts what he already does for the format. That doesn't mean that Judo is the only way to get that throwing ability, nor indeed that Judo will necessarily give you that ability, unless you train it specifically for such a purpose (and then you might as well be training it in an MMA gym). Just walking into a Judo dojo you will spend a long time getting good at the throws and other techniques before you can comfortably adapt them for an MMA bout... and you will spend a fair bit of your time learning aspects that you may not be after at all (chokes utilising the gi, for example).


----------



## zDom (Jul 16, 2009)

hma123 said:


> I go to a MMA gym lol. 3 years, there. Its a good place, but no experience in any decent throws or judo or anything.



....

ah, nevermind


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 16, 2009)

What kind of takedowns do you do in your MMA school? I'm curious.

In the end, it's never what kind of art that will translate into your MMA game, it's the general concept of whatever range you're training in.

Kenpo guys find Kenpo answers in MMA. They also find a lot of boxing answers. The same goes for ground technique and clinch/takedown.

Check out a judo class. Heck, look up some greco coaches. Listen. Learn some simple concepts from it and take it back to your own game. I'm sure you'll find something out of that.

I'd also suggest working with open-minded training partners instead of just drilling alone. You're not grappling unless it's with a training partner.

As for Mr. Parker, I somewhat disagree to your vehemence towards not being able to find nogi judo answers from a gi judo class. It's there. It's more of a matter of control and timing (and maybe a good overhook). Nor do I think finding nogi judo answers is a direct correlation to the amount of time spent in that particular sport.

It can be done. It's just the human body, trying to throw another human body.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 17, 2009)

Vehemence towards Judo? Nah, it was more questioning why you would go somewhere that does not address your needs specifically where you are already attending somewhere that does, and trying to get my head around that. And I never meant that you could not get no-gi skills from Judo, just that that is not what you would be presented with; you would need to get "into" the art, and then adapt from there. Which, if I'm not mistaken, is exactly what you said too...

Yes, it can be done, but there is no need to go to Judo for no-gi throws as they are already there in hma123's existing training locations. Cool?


----------

